# Some questions :)



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Finally the Ziwipeak arrived! Only I don't have a scale and have no idea how much Luxie weighs right now. She's almost 5.5 months old and I think maybe 4 lbs? Also she just switched over to eating 2 meals a day because she was not eating her breakfast, so now she eats at 11am and 7pm. 

So sorry for all these questions, I just want to get it right for my little chi!

How much ZP should I feed her?
How do I add the Missing Link to her meal? Just sprinkle it on or add some water?
If I keep the ZP in the fridge, will it stay moist? What about the freezer?

Thanks to anyone who can help me out!! 

Forgot to add, I have the dehydrated ZP and also the canned one!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Anyone? It's almost feeding time  teehee!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

At that age and weight of about 3lbs, Taz ate three level tbsp of the dehydrated Ziwipeak and I added just enough warm water to cover the food. There is a sticky that has a food calculator if you want to have a look at it but whatever amount you start with may need to be increased or decreased according to your pup's activity level and metabolism. I bet she is going to love it!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe is close to Luxie's age and is 3 1/2 lb and I feed her 1/2 a scoop of ZP in the morning and 1/4 scoop in the evening as a topper to about 30g of raw meat. If you are just feeding ZP I would just do half a scoop 2x daily. Lucky Luxie, Chloe thinks ZP is the tastiest thing in the world!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I put it into the calculator, you're right it says 30 grams so about half a scoop! She's eating it right now and she's really going at it! She clearly loves it more than the Orijen! Yaaaay! I also put on some Missing Link and some warm water to mix it all together 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe actually likes it better if I add more water so there is a bit of broth in the bottom of the bowl that she can slurp, sounds hilarious too!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Lol that's funny OzChi! Sluuurp 

Luxie keeps going back and licking the bowl! So she must have really liked it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is great news. I know there are dogs who must not like ZP but I have never met one!

I LOVE knowing that my girls LOVE what they eat. The eat in a matter of moments rather than pushing around food and lingering. I also love knowing that I am giving them something so great for them!

My two oldest are about 4 pounds. They get a bit less than 1/4 cup at each meal. They are no longer being fed as puppies, though. Sounds as if you have the measurements down. The trick is to watch her shape. If you can see past that plush fur, anyway!! If she starts getting heavy, cut back a few squares. If she seems always hungry or skinny, add a few. 

I also add warm (not hot, I do not want to cook it) water and they also get Nupro at night which makes a delicious liver gravy. Mmmm. Probably similar to your Missing Link.

Congrats on finding something so good for her that she truly enjoys!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I LOVE knowing that my girls LOVE what they eat. The eat in a matter of moments rather than pushing around food and lingering. I also love knowing that I am giving them something so great for them!


I'm so happy!!!! She loves it!!! Before she wouldn't eat breakfast and now she's actually waiting on it and was so super excited and ate the whole thing and kept going back to her bowl to lick it out! Ziwipeak is AWESOME!!!


----------

